

Tea And Coffee Cut Type 2 Diabetes Risk - cwan
http://www.futurepundit.com/archives/006802.html

======
etherael
The article speculates that potentially the beneficial effect is actually from
magnesium, the fact that there is a differential between tea and coffee and
that the greatest observed effect is from decaffeinated coffee would seem to
indicate that it is actually something present in larger amounts in coffee,
lesser amounts in tea, which is not caffeine.

Article presents magnesium as a possibility, pointers as to other sources of
magnesium, no comment on whether those particular sources have been shown to
reduce Type 2 Diabetes risk also but notes that magnesium itself has been
shown to reduce the risk.

So, in conclusion, it seems very unlikely that the observed effect is merely
because an increase in intake of either of the previous drinks will be
concurrent with a decrease in intake of other drinks with a high sugar content
(Which indeed would be an extremely obvious indicator of how something might
assist in cutting the risk of Type 2 diabetes)

------
anonjon
No.

There is a correlation between tea and coffee and reduced prevalence of type 2
diabetes. This is much different from 'cutting' type 2 diabetes risk.

It is more likely that not drinking sugar water (i.e. coke, mountain dew) that
cuts type 2 diabetes risk.

(As stated in the comments).

Tea and coffee are merely a means to quit drinking as much sugar water. You
could likely replace tea and coffee with 'tap water' and 'bottled water', and
get similarly good results.

~~~
johnl
That's my guess also, cut refined sugar from your diet any way you can to
reduce chances of type 2 diabetes.

